# Lieber 2x8 oder 4x4 GByte RAM?



## LiLaLauneBaerig (15. August 2012)

Hallo Mitmenschen,
wie ihr der Überschrift schon entnehmen könnt, frage ich mich, ob 2x8 oder 4x4 GByte RAM besser ist. 2x8 GByte reizt den Dual-Channel-Modus aus, durch vier Riegel entsteht ein erhöhter Verwaltungsanspruch (stärkere Belastung des Speichercontrollers der CPU????). Jedoch ist 2x8 GByte RAM teurer und hat höhere Latenzen (wofür genau sind die egtl. da?), wobei man aber immer noch zwei RAM-Bänke frei hat für eventuelle Aufrüstungen.


Vielen Dank für eure Antworten schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Gothic1806 (15. August 2012)

Ich würd 4x4 bestehend aus zweimal 2x4 nehmen da bei defekt nicht alle Rams eingeschickt werden müssen . Der Verwaltungsaufwand ist bei Vollbestückung höher ja aber das geht in Ortnung . Die Latenzen des Ram regeln das Ansprechverhalten und die Reaktionszeiten .

Ich vermute mal es ist für einen/deinen Spielerechner da reichen 8 GB Ram locker aus wenn du auf sicher gehn willst kannst 16 GB nehmen bei den Speicherpreisen mehr kannst du vielleicht nur brauchen wenn du Bilder/Videos Professionell bearbeitest .


Mfg Markus


----------



## LiLaLauneBaerig (15. August 2012)

Der Rechner ist zum Spielen. Jedoch habe ich immer mindestens vier Programme laufen. Die 8 'alten' GByte schenke ich meinem Vater oder meiner Schwester. Am liebsten würde ich mir G.Skill Ares in Blau holen (passt farblich sehr gut).


----------



## butzler (15. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade von 4x2 GB auf 2 Riegel zu je 4 GB gewechselt, da mit Vollbestückung jedes OC total in die Hose gegangen ist. Mit nur zwei Riegeln ist jedes OC-Setting absolut stabil. Kann Dir also wirklich nur sehr zu zwei Riegeln raten. 
Ich hatte hier die selbe Frage gestellt und dummerweise die guten Ratschläge ignoriert . 

mad


----------



## LiLaLauneBaerig (15. August 2012)

Trifft das auf jedes deiner OCs zu oder nur auf starkes OC?


----------



## Gary94 (15. August 2012)

Also ich habe auch Vollbestüng, hatte aber keine Probleme beim übertakten.


----------



## LiLaLauneBaerig (15. August 2012)

@ mad67: Hast du Referenztakt-OC betrieben?
   Da muss man doch den Speicherteiler neu einstellen und es ändert sich der Takt des Speichercontrollers, oder?

4,2 GHz ist aber noch nicht dein Maximum, oder?


----------



## butzler (15. August 2012)

Abstürze traten selbst bei ganz leichtem OC unmittelbar auf, selbst 3,2 GHz ohne HT waren nicht stabil möglich. Jetzt, mit 2 Riegeln, ist im Grunde nur die Temp. limitierend. 
Max. war ich stabil bei 4 GHz + HT.  Da der i7-860 keinen offenen Multi hat, läuft bei mir momentan 21 x 172 mit 1,216 V und HT. Höher wird es mir dann zu warm bzw. zu laut.

mad

edit - ganz vergessen - natürlich muss ich den Speicherteiler einstellen. Da der Vengeance LP kein Übertaktungsfreudiger RAM ist, sehe ich zu, dass ich max. die 1600 MHz ausschöpfe, aber alles darunter, ist auch OK, macht sich im Alltag eh nicht bemerkbar.


----------



## Gary94 (15. August 2012)

LiLaLauneBaerig schrieb:


> @ mad67: Hast du Referenztakt-OC betrieben?
> Da muss man doch den Speicherteiler neu einstellen und es ändert sich der Takt des Speichercontrollers, oder?
> 
> 4,2 GHz ist aber noch nicht dein Maximum, oder?


 
Klar würd noch mehr gehen, aber da müsste ich schon zuviel vCore draufhauen damit das passt, das wäre dann aber kein 24/7 Setup mehr, bin mit den 4,2 GHz bei 1,2 v auf ein gutes Alltagssetup gestoßen und das reicht mir auch, mehr bringt eh nicht wirklich was.


----------



## LiLaLauneBaerig (15. August 2012)

Lohnt sich denn OC bei dir?


----------



## Research (15. August 2012)

Bei Intel müsstest du gleichzeitig die RAM-Spannung anheben damit es überhaupt läuft (4 Riegel).

Abgesehen davon kannst du dann immer noch 2 Riegel nachstecken...


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. August 2012)

@ TE, von einer Vollbestückung rate ich ab. Zwei 8 GB Sticks kosten nicht die Welt, sondern nur 74€. 
Leistung von Speichermodulen. (Latenzen)


----------



## Gary94 (15. August 2012)

LiLaLauneBaerig schrieb:


> Lohnt sich denn OC bei dir?


 
Naja lohnen... Wenn ich mir schon eine K-CPU kaufe dann übertakte ich diese auch, klar würd ich auch mit 3,7 GHz klar kommen, aber übertakten macht auch Spaß und ja...


----------



## LiLaLauneBaerig (15. August 2012)

Also ratet ihr mir isngesamt zu 2x8 GByte (G.Skill Ares) Ram?


----------



## Leckrer (15. August 2012)

LiLaLauneBaerig schrieb:
			
		

> Also ratet ihr mir isngesamt zu 2x8 GByte (G.Skill Ares) Ram?


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. August 2012)

LiLaLauneBaerig schrieb:


> Also ratet ihr mir isngesamt zu 2x8 GByte (G.Skill Ares) Ram?


 
Ja, aber 1333er reicht völlig. http://geizhals.at/de/699238


----------



## Research (15. August 2012)

Ja, für OC gerne hochfrequentes das mit nem kleineren Teiler betrieben wird. SO bremmst es garantiert kein OC aus.


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Bei Intel müsstest du gleichzeitig die RAM-Spannung anheben damit es überhaupt läuft (4 Riegel).


 
Ram spannung hat mit Vollbestückung rein gar nichts zu tun.
die endscheidene spannung dafür ist die VCCIO/QPI (ist für den controller in der CPU ) 



Research schrieb:


> Ja, für OC gerne hochfrequentes das mit nem kleineren Teiler betrieben wird. SO bremmst es garantiert kein OC aus.


 
Da seit Sandy und Ivy über den Multi übertaktet wird ist der ram Teiler vollkommen belanglos geworden 

Ich würde die 2x8Gb nehmen da ich dafür keine Boardspannungen anheben muß damit sie laufen


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich würde die 2x8Gb nehmen da ich dafür keine Boardspannungen anheben muß damit sie laufen


 
Mit 4x4 aber auch nicht. Zumindest kenne ich so einen Fall nicht.
Früher war das so aber inzwischen laufen auf 4 Module problemlos.
Willst du natürlich hohe RAM Frequenzen auf alle 4 Module haben musst du nachregeln.


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2012)

Ich habe gerade hier ein Asus P8p67 schlag mich tod da und versuche darauf vier von den Samsung green ans laufen zu bringen.
Ok ...mit 1600 laufen sie aber sobald ich über 2133 mit allen vier gehen schmiert es mir ab.

Mit zwei funzen 2400 

Von daher hast du schon recht das man erst bei hohen ram takt nachregeln muss allerdings hatte ich schon Boards da die wollten schon bei 1333 und Vollbestückung mehr VCCIO 

Es gibt ja auch Boards da kannst du dich auf den Kopf stellen und es funzen keine vier riegel .....Asrock iCafe zb


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade hier ein Asus P8p67 schlag mich tod da und versuche darauf vier von den Samsung green ans laufen zu bringen.
> Ok ...mit 1600 laufen sie aber sobald ich über 2133 mit allen vier gehen schmiert es mir ab.
> 
> Mit zwei funzen 2400
> ...



Ja wenn du die RAM übertaktest ist klar dass du da mehr Spannung draufgeben musst. Aber dass du bei 1333er RAM mehr Spannung brauchst ist schon schwach. Dann stimmt was mit dem Board oder den RAM nicht.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch Boards da kannst du dich auf den Kopf stellen und es funzen keine vier riegel .....Asrock iCafe zb


 
Ich weiß ist aber nicht das einzige günstig Board was sich gerne mal verweigert.


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2012)

> Ja wenn du die RAM übertaktest ist klar dass du da mehr Spannung draufgeben musst. Aber dass du bei 1333er RAM mehr Spannung brauchst ist schon schwach. Dann stimmt was mit dem Board oder den RAM nicht.


 
Was erwartest du von Boards die im Einkauf keine 40€ kosten 
aber was will man machen ..
Kunde will 16 Gb ram aber ist nicht bereit mehr wie 60 € für das Board auszugeben und dann am besten noch ein Kiss Quiet NT für 20€ dazu

da kannst du dir dann aussuchen was schuld daran ist das es nicht läuft ....oder einfach mit Spannungserhöhung das prob deckeln


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von Boards die im Einkauf keine 40€ kosten
> aber was will man machen ..
> Kunde will 16 Gb ram aber ist nicht bereit mehr wie 60 € für das Board auszugeben und dann am besten noch ein Kiss Quiet NT für 20€ dazu



Ich finde das Kiss Netzteil super. 
Top Qualität und 500 Watt für praktisch geschenkt. 



True Monkey schrieb:


> da kannst du dir dann aussuchen was schuld daran ist das es nicht läuft ....oder einfach mit Spannungserhöhung das prob deckeln



Zum Glück habe ich nicht solche Typen wenn ich die PC im Laden zusammenbaue.
Da kommen nur Leute hin die nicht so auf den Cent schauen und nicht beratungsresistent sind..


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2012)

Und ich kann mich mit Kunden rumschlagen die am liebsten alles umsonst haben wollen bzw mindestens einen Stick ,maus oder dergleichen als zugabe.
Wie gut das es nager für unter einen euro gibt  


Aber die sind ja nicht alle so es gibt ja auch andere aber bedienen muß ich beide Arten von Kunden


----------



## Research (16. August 2012)

Erst meinen Beitrag prügeln und dann...

Ja, freier Multi schön und gut, "FSB" geht doch auch noch etwas.

Das mit dem Kontroller, da wusste ich nicht welches Bauteil schlapp macht und wo es sitzt. Wusste nur das es da Probleme gibt.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und ich kann mich mit Kunden rumschlagen die am liebsten alles umsonst haben wollen bzw mindestens einen Stick ,maus oder dergleichen als zugabe.


 
Du kannst ja noch beim Netzteil sparen.  
500W Inter-Tech SL500 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de


----------



## LiLaLauneBaerig (16. August 2012)

Erstmal Danke für eure umfangreiche Hilfe!

Wieso bekommt ein solches NT 4 von 5 möglichen Sternen!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Leckrer (16. August 2012)

Weil die Leute keine Ahnung haben  Und es wahrscheinlich in einen Rechner packen, der maximal 200 Watt benötigt 

@Threshold: Danke für die E,pfehlung...das Netzteil sieht echt hochwertig aus


----------



## LiLaLauneBaerig (16. August 2012)

Aber ich werde doch misstrauisch (richtig so?), wenn andere NTs das 2- bis 3-fache kosten.


----------



## Leckrer (16. August 2012)

Das ist ein Chinaböller lieber TE. Wenn du da ein System dranhängst, was auch wirklich 500 Watt verbraucht (vllt. sogar nur 300-400), fliegt dir das Netzteil um die Ohren, weil es qualitätsarm ist und nicht die guten Schutzschaltungen besitzt, wie ein hochwertiges.

Netzteile, z.B. von Be Quiet, die sehr hochwertig sind, können sogar mit mehr belastet werden, als sie eigentlich können (Be quiet 500 Watt --> kann 600 Watt leisten), allerdings auf Kosten der lebensdauer


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2012)

LiLaLauneBaerig schrieb:


> Aber ich werde doch misstrauisch (richtig so?), wenn andere NTs das 2- bis 3-fache kosten.


 
Das Netzteil leistet vielleicht 250 Watt.
Ein User hat ja geschrieben dass es kurz nach dem Einschalten abgeraucht ist. Wohl deshalb weil er entsprechende Hardware hat während die anderen irgendwelche Office Rechner besitzen.
Es stört mich auch nicht wenn die dann mit einer unterirdischen Effizienz herumwerkeln.


----------



## LiLaLauneBaerig (16. August 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Das ist ein Chinaböller lieber TE. Wenn du da ein System dranhängst, was auch wirklich 500 Watt verbraucht (vllt. sogar nur 300-400), fliegt dir das Netzteil um die Ohren, weil es qualitätsarm ist und nicht die guten Schutzschaltungen besitzt, wie ein hochwertiges.
> 
> Netzteile, z.B. von Be Quiet, die sehr hochwertig sind, können sogar mit mehr belastet werden, als sie eigentlich können (Be quiet 500 Watt --> kann 600 Watt leisten), allerdings auf Kosten der lebensdauer



Ich glaube wir haben uns missverstanden...

Ich meinte misstrauisch gegenüber der Qualität des "Chinaböllers", wenn ich sehe, dass BeQuiet/Enermax/... das dreifache kostet, irgendwas müssen sie ja mehr können bei einem solchem Aufpreis.


----------



## Leckrer (16. August 2012)

Natürlich...hab ich doch alles gesagt...

Notabschaltungen, Mehrleistung, Kabelmanagement usw.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2012)

LiLaLauneBaerig schrieb:


> Ich meinte misstrauisch gegenüber der Qualität des "Chinaböllers", wenn ich sehe, dass BeQuiet/Enermax/... das dreifache kostet, irgendwas müssen sie ja mehr können bei einem solchem Aufpreis.


 
Können sie doch auch.
Die Effizienz ist deutlich höher. Das Netzteil liefert das was auf dem Aufkleber steht. Wenn es kaputt geht zerstört es nicht die übrige Hardware. Die Spannungsstabilität ist gegeben.


----------



## Leckrer (16. August 2012)

Außerdem bieten sie meistens noch längere Garantie und Vorortaustausch


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2012)

Und Schutzschaltungen die auch wirklich verbaut sind.


----------



## Leckrer (16. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Schutzschaltungen die auch wirklich verbaut sind.


 
...und nicht nur auf der Packung stehen


----------



## LiLaLauneBaerig (16. August 2012)

Und deswegen kosten sie berechtigtermaßen das dreifache, allein die Nutzungsdauer sollte mindestens das dreifache der des Böllers sein.


----------



## Leckrer (16. August 2012)

Genau...zugegeben einen roten Schein wirst du wohl auch für den Namen "Be quiet" zahlen  Aber so ist das nunmal


----------



## LiLaLauneBaerig (16. August 2012)

Lieber einmal ein bisschen für den Namen bezahlen und dann fünf Jahre gar nichts. Mein NT ist noch von vor der PCGH-Foren Zeit sonst hätte ich auch ein anderes...


----------



## Gothic1806 (16. August 2012)

LiLaLauneBaerig schrieb:


> Und deswegen kosten sie berechtigtermaßen das dreifache, allein die Nutzungsdauer sollte mindestens das dreifache der des Böllers sein.


 
Ahm naja sollte ja nicht schwer sein die Dreifache Lebensdauer zu erreichen - Chinaböller 1 Stunde defekt ^^


Mfg  Markus


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2012)

Gothic1806 schrieb:


> Ahm naja sollte ja nicht schwer sein die Dreifache Lebensdauer zu erreichen - Chinaböller 1 Stunde defekt ^^


 
Es gibt auch Enermax Netzteile die nach 3 Stunden den Geist aufgeben.


----------

